# Hello All! + Martin MAC Woes



## WayneOgle (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello all!

I'm a new member to Control Booth but have been visiting the site for years researching issues and dilemmas. I'm currently dealing with some pesky Martin MAC 575 Krypton's that are having HOT and LERR errors. Just wondering what anyone's thoughts might be. It only seems to happen when they are upside down and I've already tested continuity for the thermo-swtich and confirmed the heat sensor is functional as well as the circuit board and all fans. Thanks!

Wayne Ogle


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe a fan is failing or a loose wiring harness connection.


----------



## WayneOgle (Jul 1, 2017)

sk8rsdad said:


> Maybe a fan is failing or a loose wiring harness connection.


Hhhmmmm. Potentially. It seems like all fans are spinning at capacity but a loose connection might be it.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 1, 2017)

Hang them upside down at ground level and see if you are getting the errors in low cool air versus the air up above. 

How long before the errors kick in is it immediate or after it homes. 

You will also be able to see if the fans are loose or getting jammed up as that can cause the errors. 

Also it could be electrical and the ballast is failing to strike depending on the order of the errors. Fresh lamp to test just to make sure the lamp isn't bad. 


As always be careful when messing with fixtures while open those ballasts give a pretty nasty shock. 


And Welcome to CB


----------



## WayneOgle (Jul 1, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Hang them upside down at ground level and see if you are getting the errors in low cool air versus the air up above.
> 
> How long before the errors kick in is it immediate or after it homes.
> 
> ...


I've been working on it on the ground right now and the error is kicking on 1 minute after the lamp has been struck consistently.

The fans also have had a thorough cleaning as well all ready with no obstructions.

As for the ballast not quite sure on that. The lamp seems to strike just fine and holds for a minute until the errors kick in and then a few minute afterwards it lamps off due to the hot error message.

Thank you all!


----------



## Amiers (Jul 1, 2017)

Well then check your harness and even though the thermal switch seems to be acting right it could be that. 


Did you swap in a fresh lamp to test?

And what do you have this plugged into?


----------



## WayneOgle (Jul 1, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Well then check your harness and even though the thermal switch seems to be acting right it could be that.
> 
> 
> Did you swap in a fresh lamp to test?
> ...


I have tried a fresh lamp just in case already, and power is 208. I already have the magnetic ballast set to 208v and 60hz cycle.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 1, 2017)

If you have clean power thru and thru from the wall to the other end of the ballast I would vote temp sensor if you aren't then ballast.

I would run the pot on the ballast a few turns in either direction to make sure it's getting good contact.


----------



## WayneOgle (Jul 1, 2017)

Amiers said:


> If you have clean power thru and thru from the wall to the other end of the ballast I would vote temp sensor if you aren't then ballast.
> 
> I would run the pot on the ballast a few turns in either direction to make sure it's getting good contact.


I'll try that now! Thanks


----------



## WayneOgle (Jul 25, 2017)

Well after many hours of annoyance and frustration the final pin point for this light was in fact the fans. While they looked to be spinning at maximum capacity, they were in fact, not. Swapped out the fans for some ones from another 575 I had been working on and the fixture now is working fine, needless to say we just ordered more fans for the 575's. Thank you all for your help and suggestions!


----------



## GreyWyvern (Aug 1, 2017)

Glad to hear you got it all sorted out. Thank you for reporting back!


----------

